# Use Nikon D5600 as webcam



## Marco Giordano (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm trying to use my Nikon D5600 as a PC webcam, but when I connect the camera to the PC (Windows 10) with a Micro USB cable (to be clear, the same I usually use to transfer photos from the camera to the PC), and I try to open Windows Camera, this message appears:

We can't find your camera
[bla bla]
If you need it, here's the error code:
0xA00F4244<NoCamerasAreAttached>​
Does anyone know why does it happen?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2020)

There are two modes for the camera and the setting is made in the camera settings control panel. I think you need to change the way the computer recognizes the camera, but I could be mistaken. Perhaps you need a different cable connection, perhaps one that carries a video feed to the camera.

You are not trying to transfer photos... you want to send video images from the camera to the computer


----------



## Marco Giordano (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi, thanks for the reply!
The problem is that I actually have just a Micro USB cable (no HDMI, ...), and I don't have time to buy another type of cable. :/


Derrel said:


> you need to change the way the computer recognizes the camera


Do you have any idea how to do it?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2020)

I cannot remember exactly how to do it. I still think that you would have better luck if you would use a video cable to connect it to your computer. You need to have the right connectors.


----------

